# Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks



## DRIless (Nov 8, 2017)

11/17/2017    Benjamin's Beaver Creek    Michigan    1BR6    $697
11/17/2017    Eagles Nest Resort at Indian Point    Branson MO    1BR4    $694
11/17/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    1BR4    $694
11/17/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    Studio2    $694
11/17/2017    Forest Beach Villas    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
11/17/2017    Heavenly Inn    South Lake Tahoe CA    Hotel2    $694
11/17/2017    Inn at Deep Creek    Oakland MD    Hotel2    $694
11/17/2017    Inn at Swan River    West Dennis MA    Hotel2    $694
11/17/2017    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
11/17/2017    London Bridge Resort    Lake Havasu, AZ    2BR6    $798
11/17/2017    Mayan Palace Acapulco Golf    Acapulco Mexico    Studio    $694
11/17/2017    Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan    MazatlanMexico    1BR4    $698
11/17/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort 5 Seasons    Myrtle Beach SC    1BR4    $694
11/17/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort 5 Seasons    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
11/17/2017    Paradise Canyon Golf Resort    Alberta    2BR6    $697
11/17/2017    Paradise Canyon Golf Resort    Alberta    2BR6    $697
11/17/2017    Paradise Canyon Golf Resort    Alberta    2BR6    $697
11/17/2017    Rock Glen Family Resort    Ontario    1BR6    $697
11/17/2017    Seascape    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
11/17/2017    The Summit at Massanutten    McGaheysville, VA    2BR6    $798
11/17/2017    Thunderbird Resort Club    Sparks, NV    1BR4    $698
11/18/2017    Aspen at Streamside    Colorado    1BR4    $697
11/18/2017    Courtyard Resort    Hyannis, MA    Stu4    $698
11/18/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    1BR4    $694
11/18/2017    Evergreen Valley Inn & Villas    Maine    1BR6    $697
11/18/2017    Hotel Moloka'i    Kaunakakai, Molokai HI    Hotel2    $694
11/18/2017    Kiltannon Home Farm    TullaIreland    2BR6    $798
11/18/2017    Lake Forest Resort & Club    Wisconsin    2BR6    $697
11/18/2017    Lake Forest Resort & Club    Wisconsin    2BR8    $697
11/18/2017    Lake Okanagan Resort    British Columbia    1BR4    $697
11/18/2017    Landmark Resort    Egg Harbor WI    2BR6    $694
11/18/2017    Lehigh Resort Club    Florida    1BR4    $697
11/18/2017    Mayan Palace Acapulco Golf    Acapulco Mexico    Studio    $694
11/18/2017    Oceanside Condominiums    Ocean City NJ    1BR4    $694
11/18/2017    Pono Kai Resort    Hawaii    2BR6    $697
11/18/2017    Sea and Breeze Beach Club    Tybee Island GA    Studio    $694
11/18/2017    Sea Crest Surf & Racquet Club    South Carolina    1BR6    $697
11/18/2017    Telemark Condominiums    Wisconsin    2BR6    $697
11/18/2017    The Seasons Resort at Sugarbush    Vermont    2BR6    $697
11/18/2017    Thunderbird Resort Club    Sparks, NV    1BR4    $698
11/18/2017    Treasure Cay    Abaco Bahamas    1BR4    $694
11/18/2017    Treasure Cay    Abaco Bahamas    Hotel2    $694
11/18/2017    Trout Creek    Harbor Springs MI    2BR6    $694
11/18/2017    Vacation Village at Parkway    Kissimmee FL    1BR4    $698
11/18/2017    Vacation Village at Weston    Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL    1BR4    $698
11/18/2017    Vacation Village at Weston    Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL    1BR4    $698
11/19/2017    Banff Rocky Mountain Resort    Alberta    1BR4    $697
11/19/2017    Beach Club At Montego Inn    Myrtle Beach SC    Studio    $694
11/19/2017    Club Geopremiere at Lac Morency    St HippolyteCanada    Stu4    $698
11/19/2017    Daytona Beach Regency    Daytona, FL    1BR4    $690
11/19/2017    Daytona Beach Regency    Daytona, FL    1BR4    $690
11/19/2017    Eagle Trace at Massanutten    McGaheysville, VA    2BR6    $700
11/19/2017    Lake Okanagan Resort    British Columbia    1BR4    $697
11/19/2017    Lake Okanagan Resort    British Columbia    1BR4    $697
11/19/2017    Maritime Beach Club    South Carolina    Stu4    $697
11/19/2017    Mayan Palace Acapulco Golf    Acapulco Mexico    Studio    $694
11/19/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort 5 Seasons    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
11/19/2017    Sandcastle Resort    Provincetown, MA    1BR6    $698
11/19/2017    The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing    Nevada    1BR4    $697
11/19/2017    The Ridge Tahoe    Stateline, NV    Stu2    $698
11/19/2017    Thunderbird Resort Club    Sparks, NV    1BR4    $698
11/20/2017    Magic Tree Resort    Kissimmee FL    1BR4    $698
11/21/2017    Magic Tree Resort    Kissimmee FL    1BR4    $698
11/22/2017    The Ridge Tahoe    Stateline, NV    Stu2    $698
11/23/2017    Magic Tree Resort    Kissimmee FL    2BR6    $798
12/19/2017    The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing    Lake Tahoe (Stateline), NV    1BR4    $698
12/22/2017    Brigantine Beach Club    Brigantine Beach NJ    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Cedar Sands    Brigantine Beach NJ    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Club Tahoe    Incline Village, NV    2BR6    $798
12/22/2017    Courtside Villas    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Eagles Nest Resort at Indian Point    Branson MO    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    1BR4    $694
12/22/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Forest Beach Villas    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
12/22/2017    Fox Hills Resort    Mishicot, WI    2BR6    $798
12/22/2017    Inn at Deep Creek    Oakland MD    Hotel2    $694
12/22/2017    Inn at Deep Creek    Oakland MD    Studio4    $694
12/22/2017    Inn at Swan River    West Dennis MA    Hotel2    $694
12/22/2017    Inn at Swan River    West Dennis MA    Studio4    $694
12/22/2017    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort 5 Seasons    Myrtle Beach SC    1BR4    $694
12/22/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort 5 Seasons    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    Pend Oreille Shores Resort    Hope, ID    2BR6    $798
12/22/2017    Seascape    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
12/22/2017    Teton Creek Resort    Driggs ID    2BR6    $694
12/22/2017    The Islander    Brigantine NJ    1BR4    $694
12/22/2017    The Windjammer Ocean Shores    Ocean Shores, WA    1BR4    $690
12/22/2017    Wapato Point    Manson, WA    1BR4    $698
12/22/2017    Westgate Las Vegas Resort and Casino    Las Vegas, NV    2BR6    $700
12/22/2017    Williamsburg Plantation    Williamsburg, VA    2BR6    $798
12/23/2017    Anchorage Villas    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Esplanade Suites    Wildwood NJ    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Hotel Moloka'i    Kaunakakai, Molokai HI    Hotel2    $694
12/23/2017    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Island House    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Island House    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Kiltannon Home Farm    TullaIreland    2BR6    $798
12/23/2017    Lakeview Manor Club    FreeportBahamas    Stu2    $698
12/23/2017    Landmark Resort    Egg Harbor WI    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort    Myrtle Beach SC    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort A Building    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort Renaissance Tower    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Ocean Landings Resort    Cocoa Beach, FL    1BR4    $698
12/23/2017    Oceanside Condominiums    Ocean City NJ    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Perennial Vacation Club at Bandera    Bandera, TX    2BR6    $798
12/23/2017    Pointe Resort Condominiums    Phoenix AZ    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Pointe Resort Condominiums    Phoenix AZ    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Sands Village at Forest Beach    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Sea and Breeze Beach Club    Tybee Island GA    Studio    $694
12/23/2017    Shorehaven    North Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Surf Court Villas    Hilton Head Island SC    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    The Breakers    Hilton Head Island SC    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    The Cliffs at Peace Canyon    Las Vegas, NV    1BR4    $690
12/23/2017    Thunderbird Resort Club    Sparks, NV    1BR4    $698
12/23/2017    Trout Creek    Harbor Springs MI    2BR6    $694
12/23/2017    Vacation Village at Weston    Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL    1BR4    $698
12/23/2017    Waterfronts II    Port Clinton OH    1BR4    $694
12/23/2017    Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village    Cape Coral FL    1BR4    $694


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does the OP work for DRI ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we assume the ones listed for $798 are typo's for $698 or are they for 8 nights to comply with max asking price.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2017)

I suspect he checks the online inventory and then posts what is available - not what he actually has reserved.


----------



## richontug (Nov 8, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I suspect he checks the online inventory and then posts what is available - not what he actually has reserved.


This looks like a business posting but you allow a guest to do this?!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2017)

The Last Minute Rentals forum is not a member's only forum.

It appears that his post complies with the forum rules.

Lots of commercial entities post rentals here.


----------



## denverbob (Nov 9, 2017)

*2. What are the Rules?*

*You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*
I don't see how this could be interpreted to allow this posting. However, I support these kinds of posting - and even point ads.
Change the rules!


----------



## BEV (Nov 9, 2017)

denverbob said:


> *2. What are the Rules?*
> 
> *You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*
> I don't see how this could be interpreted to allow this posting. However, I support these kinds of posting - and even point ads.
> Change the rules!



I wish to have the rules changed TOO. At least create a WANTED for the points so those with the extra points could DEAL with those in need.   The place where one is being directed--the Classified is too obscure and mostly all are very OLD ads (which no one seems to update--so they only operate to waste each others time)

CHANGE THE RULES or create a two time a year posting of Points Deals per member, so as to keep it under control -- not inviting flooding by guests, outsiders, or heaven-forbid MEMBERS.


----------



## BEV (Nov 9, 2017)

denverbob said:


> *2. What are the Rules?*
> 
> *You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*
> I don't see how this could be interpreted to allow this posting. However, I support these kinds of posting - and even point ads.
> Change the rules!


----------



## BEV (Nov 9, 2017)

denverbob said:


> *2. What are the Rules?*
> 
> *You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*
> I don't see how this could be interpreted to allow this posting. However, I support these kinds of posting - and even point ads.
> Change the rules!


----------



## Eudemis (Nov 10, 2017)

Speaking as an observer who has seen multiple deletions of postings here, we now know 2 things:
1. You are free to post as many weeks greater than $700/week and $100/night as you wish provided you pair it with a week that complies:
      11/17/2017 London Bridge Resort Lake Havasu, AZ 2BR6 $798
      11/17/2017 The Summit at Massanutten McGaheysville, VA 2BR6 $798
      11/18/2017 Kiltannon Home Farm TullaIreland 2BR6 $798
      11/23/2017 Magic Tree Resort Kissimmee FL 2BR6 $798
      12/22/2017 Club Tahoe Incline Village, NV 2BR6 $798
      12/22/2017 Fox Hills Resort Mishicot, WI 2BR6 $798
      12/22/2017 Pend Oreille Shores Resort Hope, ID 2BR6 $798
      12/22/2017 Williamsburg Plantation Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 $798
      12/23/2017 Kiltannon Home Farm TullaIreland 2BR6 $798
      12/23/2017 Perennial Vacation Club at Bandera Bandera, TX 2BR6 $798
2. You need not have reserved the specific interval you are listing. Post your search engine results daily.

Moderator DeniseM:  It appears that his post complies with the forum rules.

The velocity of rentals here are directly related to both their price (cheap) and their availability. Given what appear to be the new rules, I suspect this forum is well on its way to being another dead zone of unavailable and optimistically priced timeshare rentals that exist all over the net.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

Enforcement of rules on LMR is a system of rewards and punishments, randomly distributed.

OP's listing violates at least two rules, maybe three.  One, non-commercial (i.e., use or lose, not for profit); two, actual reservations; three, $100/night.  The last might not be violated if the listings for $798 are for more than seven nights.  Yet, the listing is deemed to be compliant.

I have no issue with the rules themselves, only with their selective application.  Not only is it not necessary to have reserved the interval, you don't even have to define the interval.  Check-in date is good enough.  Length of stay is not required.

Moderators:  I have not asked any questions so don't say all my questions have been answered.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 10, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Enforcement of rules on LMR is a system of rewards and punishments, randomly distributed.
> OP's listing violates at least two rules, maybe three.  One, non-commercial (i.e., use or lose, not for profit); two, actual reservations; three, $100/night.  The last might not be violated if the listings for $798 are for more than seven nights.  Yet, the listing is deemed to be compliant.
> I have no issue with the rules themselves, only with their selective application.  Not only is it not necessary to have reserved the interval, you don't even have to define the interval.  Check-in date is good enough.  Length of stay is not required.
> Moderators:  I have not asked any questions so don't say all my questions have been answered.



not trying to break rules
these are $698 as was surmised
11/17/2017 London Bridge Resort Lake Havasu, AZ 2BR6 $698
11/17/2017 The Summit at Massanutten McGaheysville, VA 2BR6 $698
11/18/2017 Kiltannon Home Farm Tulla Ireland 2BR6 $698
11/23/2017 Magic Tree Resort Kissimmee FL 2BR6 $698
12/22/2017 Club Tahoe Incline Village, NV 2BR6 $698
12/22/2017 Fox Hills Resort Mishicot, WI 2BR6 $698
12/22/2017 Pend Oreille Shores Resort Hope, ID 2BR6 $698
12/22/2017 Williamsburg Plantation Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 $698
12/23/2017 Kiltannon Home Farm Tulla Ireland 2BR6 $698
12/23/2017 Perennial Vacation Club at Bandera Bandera, TX 2BR6 $698


more for 24December check-in
12/24/2017    Daytona Beach Regency    Daytona, FL    1BR4    $690 
12/24/2017    Island Links Resort    Hilton Head, SC    2BR6    $700 
12/24/2017    Beach Club At Montego Inn    Myrtle Beach SC    Studio    $694 
12/24/2017    Myrtle Beach Resort    Myrtle Beach SC    2BR6    $694 
12/24/2017    Shores of Surfside II    Surfside Beach SC    2BR6    $694  
12/24/2017    Dells Club Condos    Wisconsin Dells WI    2BR6    $694


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

DRIless said:


> not trying to break rules
> these are $698 as was surmised
> 11/17/2017 London Bridge Resort Lake Havasu, AZ 2BR6 $698
> 11/17/2017 The Summit at Massanutten McGaheysville, VA 2BR6 $698
> ...



And, you actually hold all these reservations, right?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2017)

denverbob said:


> *2. What are the Rules?*
> 
> *You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*
> I don't see how this could be interpreted to allow this posting. However, I support these kinds of posting - and even point ads.
> Change the rules!



The rule in red that I see in forum is:

Post New Thread

*Rentals of actual resort time (not points) with start dates 45 days or less into the future and Maximum rental rate $700/week or $100/day.* 

I interpreted this as you can't rent points only defined intervals.  I think there is some intention about use it or lose it but the actual rules don't seem to mention that and some resort systems don't become use it or lose it until 14 days and in some cases the day before check in.  When asked about raising the price in the past it was indicated that it would be too hard for the monitors to monitor anything other than $100 per day regardless of size so no tiered pricing would be considered.  If they can't monitor that than they certainly aren't going to be monitoring and verifying that posters actually have the intervals reserved and that they are in a situation where if reserved they can not cancel without a penalty (or with only a minor penalty)


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> The rule in red that I see in forum is:
> 
> Post New Thread
> 
> ...



Here's another of the LMR forum rules:  "*You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.*"  [Color and bold were added by me.]

Also, while not in the rules _per se,_ moderators have stated "use or lose" and "non-commercial" as intentions of LMR.

If you are talking about listing Offers for $100 or less and raising the price off-line, that's "bait and switch" and has been addressed here on the forum.  It can be enforced if the potential renter complains -- otherwise no, because moderators can't view conversations.  No such enforcement mechanism exists on the Wanted side.

If moderators can't monitor and verify that posters actually have the intervals reserved, there's not much point in having that as a rule.  In this specific instance, I think it is pretty clear that OP doesn't actually have all these reservations in hand.  Even one of the moderators said so.  Yet the post stays up.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2017)

A few years back I proposed a tiered system where studio LMR were $100 max, 1 bedrooms $125, 2 bedrooms $150, 3 bedrooms $175 and 4+ bedrooms $200- as the current system doesn't dissuade commercial renting it just limits it to smaller units and/or off season larger units.  I also suggested reducing the max for studios to $600, keeping 1 br at $700 and raising 2 bedrooms or larger to $800
Someone, I believe Denise mentioned about keeping everything at round numbers so the volunteer moderators could quickly and easily monitor the forum.  I pointed out that regulars could and would regular report out of max amounts and even volunteered to monitor the board for out of compliance.

I think the last time I tried to argue the topic in earnest was 2014. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...the-700-limit-for-last-minute-rentals.212181/  I concluded that there was no logical argument not to change it, it came down to Brian likes it the way it is and isn't going to change it.  His sandbox, his rules.  Which is what it is.  Its a nice sandbox that could be nicer.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> A few years back I proposed a tiered system where studio LMR were $100 max, 1 bedrooms $125, 2 bedrooms $150, 3 bedrooms $175 and 4+ bedrooms $200- as the current system doesn't dissuade commercial renting it just limits it to smaller units and/or off season larger units.  I also suggested reducing the max for studios to $600, keeping 1 br at $700 and raising 2 bedrooms or larger to $800
> Someone, I believe Denise mentioned about keeping everything at round numbers so the volunteer moderators could quickly and easily monitor the forum.  I pointed out that regulars could and would regular report out of max amounts and even volunteered to monitor the board for out of compliance.
> 
> I think the last time I tried to argue the topic in earnest was 2014. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...the-700-limit-for-last-minute-rentals.212181/  I concluded that there was no logical argument not to change it, it came down to Brian likes it the way it is and isn't going to change it.  His sandbox, his rules.  Which is what it is.  Its a nice sandbox that could be nicer.



I am agnostic about forum limits.  I agree -- Brian runs a good BBS here and if that's the way he wants it, that's the way it will be.  I would certainly be able to list more reservations if the limits were changed as you suggested but I'm not complaining about $100/night.

My main points about the LMR forum are that some rules can't be enforced, some rules are not enforced, and some have no practical meaning.


----------

